# Help me with my Fursona?



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright. So. I'm kinda new here, on FA. But I've known of the Furry Fandom for many years (since I was like.. nine. I'm almost sixteen now.) And I've had the same Fursona for about three years, but now I'm actually going to be commissioning / making a suit of her. The problem is.. she's not very unique. If I had a ref sheet, I'd post that. But I don't. So. Yeah.
Name: Kashmyre
Species: Dog
Sub species: Border Collie
Colours: Black / White
Eye colour: Icy Blue
Props: Collar with a large bell

I'll definately be getting a head from someone else, haven't entirely decided on who / prices, but I've already determined she's going to have resin follow me eyes, a movable jaw and squeaker, and hopefully a fan in the nose. But she's not very unique.. what should I do to make her unique while still being somewhat realistic? :grin:


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

So waht exactly are you asking for help with? I can aid in flushing out ideas if you wish.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

I want help making her more unique, I guess. I mean, I've seen videos of Cons and have been able to pick out suits like Clementine and Flux immidiately.. and I want to be noticable without being bright orange and pink with green sparkles.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Personality is what you need then put depth into who this individual is and find ways to visually show it, or at least show it via back-stories. If you want it to stand out without being a bright pink whatever, you just have to act well, and use the appropriate flair.

I am assuming you want to fur-suit that is.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 28, 2011)

This topic may do better in Fursona Personas subforum, you may want to consider PMing a mod to ask about having it moved, OP.

In relation to your question though, some common things that I've seen done are add markings to the fur, make the fur odd or unusual/unnatural colors, give the fursona piercings, unique items or clothes that they have all the time - such as a bit of armor or a walking stick, having LEDs molded into the claws of the hand/foot -paws, or having LEDs placed in other areas on the suit to simulate glowing markings or other special effects.

It really all depends on your personal tastes.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 28, 2011)

I can see you problem here. You wish to be 'original' but you picked a dog as your fursona. A collie dog at that. And you want it to be original.

Allow be to point out to you your problem:

So what you want is a original collie dog.
you want is a original collie dog.
original collie dog.
collie dog.


If you want to be original, PICK SOMETHING THAT'S NOT A FUCKING DOG.

Or a Wolf.

Or a Fox.

Or a Dragon.


Every goddamned fursuit is a dog. A COLLIE Dog at that. I'm sorry for you, because you must be frickin' blind to not notice this by now. If you want to stick out but don't want to add sparkledog features, which to be honest everyone dose anyways so you'll be unlike to stick out as it is, pick a uncommon animal to suit as.

Why is flux popular? It aint because he's blue. There are in fact quite a few blue fursuits. All you need to do is google that shit to see for yourself. No Flux is popular for another reason, that being his personality and the fact he's a kangaroo. It's a uncommon animal species to suit as.


Every suit I've ever seen that's ever stuck out to be stuck out because
A. They acted well in suit. This is akin to being a good actor in general. Something most people cannot do off hand. Including you and me.
B. Are an exotic color, but that appeal only lasts to long. Also barfing a rainbow all over your costume will not help matters but only make people point at look at your ugly suit in disbelief.
And C: They were a uncommon animal. Mr. Largarto's costume sticks out because it's a fucking alligator. kawri sticks out because... well I aint sure what the hell he is besides a bird, but he's awesome looking. Or FlurryCat's Toothless quad. That thing's jet black And also a dragon but it still sticks out. Because.. it's toothless :3c


The point I am saying is if you want an original suit that sticks out, you perhaps should pick something that's not used often. Even if that means having to pick a new fursona.



THERE I HELPED YOU.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

You could try being a bird like your goddamn username :|


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright, Jesie, alright. I understand what the problem is, but considering I'm a new suiter, I don't want to do anything hard. A dog fursona wouldn't be hard.. compared to what I was originally going to do. I know dogs are popular. And I know, Flux is a kangaroo. What species is there that I could do that would be original but still be me? An ant-eater? A Lemur? And about birds.. wouldn't my legs look pretty fucked up? I mean, honestly. And what would I use for feathers? :/


----------



## Jesie (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know...
These legs don't look too fucked up to me.
Or these legs.
Or even these,
Or these,
Hell even these things, tho a bitch to walk in it looks like, are not fucked up.


There are challenges to making fursuits, be it a bird of a dog or a fucking alpaca. It don't matter which animal you pick. If you're picking a animal based on ease of making, you need to get that thought out of your head right now. All nicely made costumes are a challenge. It don't matter what type of animal it is.

Just because dogs are common does not mean they are simple to make. All that means is furries in general are uncreative.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Alright, Jesie, alright. I understand what the problem is, but considering I'm a new suiter, I don't want to do anything hard. A dog fursona wouldn't be hard.. compared to what I was originally going to do. I know dogs are popular. And I know, Flux is a kangaroo. What species is there that I could do that would be original but still be me? An ant-eater? A Lemur? And about birds.. wouldn't my legs look pretty fucked up? I mean, honestly. And what would I use for feathers? :/



Are you looking for us to make a damn fursona for you or something? I've got news, that shit isn't gonna happen.

Fursonas are your own original creation. The species, markings, quirks, props, and EVERY-FUCKING-THING ELSE about the fursona is YOURS to decide, not us. 

We can't tell you what to pick. We don't know you, and we're sure as fuck not psychic. 

Do some damn research, I hear that this page is awesome for that. 

Pick something that appeals to you and make it your own - there have been several suggestions already listed here and this is probably about as good as it's gonna get. 

Don't fucking ask us to make a fursona for you, you lazy, unimaginative prick.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I don't know...
> These legs don't look too fucked up to me.
> Or these legs.
> Or even these,
> ...


 
Aww yeah, Kawri <3

OP, even if you make/buy/whatever a suit, it'll be boring if you have a boring character. Make a well-developed character first, and then worry about the suit.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Don't fucking ask us to make a fursona for you, you lazy, unimaginative prick.


 
Was there really need for that? Honestly and truely? I'm not unimaginative, nor lazy, nor a prick. :/ I actually do like that first suit you linked, FYI. How are they /made/ though? What material? Are they padded? They look more like felt than anything. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

I think your problem is that it's a canine.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 28, 2011)

You're pondering what that suit's made out of yet you failed to do the same for a dog costume? You stop to think maybe your collie costume may require the same things? I've seen many dog costumes with digitigrade legs, how you think they do that? It would be by far simple to make those bird feet than digi-legs for a dog costume.

You're failing to see the same problems we see. You wish to make a collie dog because you think it's 'Simple', yet you want it to be original? You and everyone else. I'm sorry sweet cheeks, but if you want an original costume you're gonna have to make an original character. That means thinking outside the box some.

First and foremost, are you gonna make this costume, or is someone else gonna make it for you? That can be a deal-breaker at this point.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Would something more... feline work? What about a.. panther? Like.. a white one? I could even do LED claws with resin cases. Or hot glue.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Call me crazy, but have you considered a bird? What's so bad about a bird? Birds are cool. :<


----------



## Jesie (Mar 28, 2011)

That's another animal on the list of 'LOLEVERDAYFURRY'

I agree with Gaz. Birds are A-OK in my book.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Birds are fucking awesome. Eagles, falcons, ravens/crows, even little finches are awesome.

I mean your name is _Birdeh_. Bird. Why you hatin'? You want "originality"? Try not using generic animals.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not hatin'. I asked a question about those earlier, and how I'd construct one. Are those legs made of like.. latex? Or fabric? I'm talking about the first one and the fourth one.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Are you looking for us to make a damn fursona for you or something? I've got news, that shit isn't gonna happen.
> 
> Fursonas are your own original creation. The species, markings, quirks, props, and EVERY-FUCKING-THING ELSE about the fursona is YOURS to decide, not us.
> 
> ...


 
As a note, don't behave like this post ^ kthx


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I'm not hatin'. I asked a question about those earlier, and how I'd construct one. Are those legs made of like.. latex? Or fabric? I'm talking about the first one and the fourth one.


Just go with a bird. Your name makes it painfully obvious a anyway.

You can use lots of different fabrics for bird legs, by the way. I've seen someone use fake leather for the "scales" (I don't know what they're called) of the legs and toes.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

If I were to do.. say.. a bluejay? .


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Would something more... feline work? What about a.. panther? Like.. a white one? I could even do LED claws with resin cases. Or hot glue.


 
No.

Felines are almost as unoriginal as canines.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> If I were to do.. say.. a bluejay? .


Now _that_ would be adorable to see. Just do some research; or, if you're able to scrap together money, commission a suit to be made. There's so many amazing artists you could commission, if you're not comfortable or confident enough to try and make your own suit.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Hm. Would there be a way to incorperate LEDs into say.. the eyes? Like, with cast resin? My friend's Kira suit (a white tiger) has them. I don't know where else I could stick them. But that sounds fun.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> If I were to do.. say.. a bluejay? .


 
Hey, blue jays are cool. Go for it, the extra effort you put in to make a blue jay character/suit will be well spent.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Hm. Would there be a way to incorperate LEDs into say.. the eyes? Like, with cast resin? My friend's Kira suit (a white tiger) has them. I don't know where else I could stick them. But that sounds fun.


 
Why would you want... ugh, nevermind.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the effect it gives eyes. Especially in the dark.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I like the effect it gives eyes. Especially in the dark.


Being that it's your _first suit_, go easy on yourself. Maybe in the future when you're more experienced, you can try adding more.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate to say it, but the head will most likely be a comission. A bird suit on it's own... I dunno. It just.. the wings, I wouldn't have handpaws. And talons for footpaws. And I'd have to figure something out for the tail. And I feel weird because I'm in Nebraska and the Creighton Bluejays.. blargh.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I hate to say it, but the head will most likely be a comission. A bird suit on it's own... I dunno. It just.. the wings, I wouldn't have handpaws. And talons for footpaws. And I'd have to figure something out for the tail. And I feel weird because I'm in Nebraska and the Creighton Bluejays.. blargh.


 
It depends how you do it. Some suits I've seen have scaled arms and talons and no wings at all.

It's not like your gloves in a normal suit would allow for that much dexterity anyway


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, yeah. But would the wings just connect from the shoulders, or would they be... meh. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Well, yeah. But would the wings just connect from the shoulders, or would they be... meh. I'll figure it out.


 
I dunno. Ask one of those people up there; they've done it.


----------



## Bir (Mar 28, 2011)

You don't need to change your species to be unique. 

Why don't you try different accessories?

Or perhaps add something that interests you, or turn your interests into a theme for your fursona?

For example, if you're into steampunk you could make your eyes very gadget like, or perhaps wear earrings within the theme.
If you're into glowy stuff, you could add glowing claws teeth or eyes.
If you're more into natural things, you could add feathers, beads, flowers, leaves, branch-antlers, leaf-tongue...

My fox, for example, isn't an ordinary fox. She's actually very much inspired by several things, right down to her name and even the way I shape her feet.

Birlioz DeLou, consisting of inspiration from a piano playing cat, and Anne Rice, author of some of my favorite books.
Her eye markings are inspired by Blind Mag, my downright most favorite character. She is Sarah Brightman, one of the most beautiful singers I've heard of.
The feathers and beads come from my love of nature, and my wanting to just drape myself in it all the time.
Her feet are strictly ballerina inspired. I've wanted to be a dancer for a very long time, as they are very beautiful in every way, to me. 
Her eyes? Blue and green, the colors of the eyes of the first foreigner I was friends with, Sachiko. And just because I think they're cool. I added them first because they were cool, but I then realized that the reason I thought they were cool was because Sachiko had blue and green eyes. xD

MAKE YOURSELF UNIQUE IN WAYS THAT MEAN SOMETHING TO YOU.

And LED's make everything cool, if you want to take the easy way out. xD

Good luck with your border collie character. I have one, as well. : 3


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Bir said:


> You don't need to change your species to be unique.
> 
> Why don't you try different accessories?
> 
> ...


SHUT UP SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO BE A BLUE JAY >:c


----------



## Bir (Mar 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> SHUT UP SHE SAID SHE WANTS TO BE A BLUE JAY >:c


 
She can be many things. I'm a bird, too. An owl. ; D AN OWL MADE OF ROSES. HOW'S THAT FOR ORIGINALITY?!

x3


----------



## Nae (Mar 29, 2011)

Bir said:


> You don't need to change your species to be unique.
> 
> Why don't you try different accessories?
> 
> ...


 
Lol I wrote a whole post just to notice you already wrote what I wanted to say.

I don't see why you'd change your fursona species JUST because it might not be an original species. Who cares? You don't need to have a 'special' 'rare' 'original' breed to have an original fursona. You don't need a rainbow colored fursona either. You can just make her markings more you, which doesn't mean adding a ton of color but working with black and white gets you very far too. Give her accesoires like a bandana around her neck, a collar (note that if you'll have a fullsuit a regular collar will look weird, thus making your own out of foam or something will work much better), glasses, whatever fits you. I've seen plenty of canine fursuits which were in fact very original. But hey, if you really want to change your fursona species I'd say go for it.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 29, 2011)

You both fail to see the point OP wanted to make.

He/She wanted an original character that stood out in costume. You're not gonna get that with a collie dog, I don't care how original you are.


They either need to be a good actor in suit, or have vibrant colors, which acting is a skill few people have and no one wants to see vomit rainbow colors all over a costume. It's ugly.


So the last option is to make is a character that is a uncommon species. Let's face it,everything else has been done. Over and Over. To death.
I like that you guys to cling to the hopes and dreams of originality in over-done furry characters, but no one else sees it. And it sure as fuck wont stick out in costume.


----------



## Bir (Mar 29, 2011)

Well sure it's easy to make a costume that is original just by being a different species than everybody else. That won't matter if the suit looks like shit anyway. 

There are plenty of ways to be original without being the ONLY one of your kind. In my opinion, someone who has to go to lengths of being completely different than anybody else JUST By being a different species or hybrid is just taking the easy way out of things just for the split-minute attention and "Wow, that's different" compliments. It would be way more impressive to have an amazing suit that IS a common species that is extremely well done, convincing, and beautiful. More so than the others of its kind. 

Just because I think that a phoenix-car-tree-stick fursona would be pretty damn original and amazing to me, doesn't mean I'd rather spend a thousand dollars on it over my little fox fursona that means a lot more to me. 

But OP, if you want to spend your money on attention and not something that means something to you, then go right ahead. : 3 Either way, just make sure you spend it on something good. Because even the best fursonas can turn out looking like shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Bir said:


> You don't need to change your species to be unique.


 
That's true. You just need to make them a legless cyborg like me. :V


----------



## Bir (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> That's true. You just need to make them a legless cyborg like me. :V


 
I have a wolf character with an arm cannon.


----------



## Kaluna (Mar 29, 2011)

I just wanna say, the whole idea of picking something because it is original seems like the most unoriginal thing you could do.
Think about the shape of the suit you want, the fabric, the padding, the level of cartoony-ness. Go on wikipedia and research different animal breeds until you find some you like, then google pictures of them and start drawing characters that exemplify the best traits of the animal you pick.

I did that and decided on a margay, the I decided on the features I wanted to stress (the smallness, the long tail, the huge eyes) and made those what makes my character stand out. I also picked some neon colors which I'm working on toning down a little. But the point it pick something YOU like. If it's a wolf, do the wolf because that's what YOU like, it shouldn't matter to you how many fursuits other people have of the same thing. In fact, don't look at fursuits at all while thinking of ideas for yours and then if will be truly creative. Once you know what you like, putting it together is a challenge one way or another, so you might as well have it match you.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 29, 2011)

OR JUST PICK A FOX/WOLF/DRAGON/CAT/HYBRID AND ENJOY THE REST OF YOU TIME IN FURRY MEDIOCRITY, AM I RIGHT?

To be honest, if you're a unoriginal person it don't matter which kind of animal you pick, it will always be unoriginal :3c

Chances are he/she will pick a popular fursuit maker to make the costume and it will look like everything else that popular fursuit maker has ever put out. Or they will attempt it themselves and it will turn out LIKE THIS.
Or if they go the dog route, LIKE THIS.



And shut up spliff. No one asked for you two cents in 'creactive' sparkledog character pointers.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Would something more... feline work? What about a.. panther? Like.. a white one? I could even do LED claws with resin cases. Or hot glue.


 If you want originality stay far away from cats and canines. 

Why not an Addax? Or http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2029346/ for a start.


----------



## Kaluna (Mar 29, 2011)

@Jesie: Oh my god. No way, did I have a typo?! Well, just tear me a new asshole for I must be retarded. Go troll somewhere else fag.

@Birdeh: Seriously, just do what you like. Don't let the fandom sway your choices. A collie CAN be original. And you CAN make a nice fursuit all by yourself, and it won't end up like that chihuahua suit unless you really don't put effort into it. Just do what you like and give it character, that's the only way to be original. Not by picking something because it's obscure.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> @Jesie: Oh my god. No way, did I have a typo?! Well, just tear me a new asshole for I must be retarded. Go troll somewhere else fag.


QQ more, I can't smell your angst from here yet. :V Calm the fuck down.

People who are mean/disagree =/= trolls


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> @Jesie: Oh my god. No way, did I have a typo?! Well, just tear me a new asshole for I must be retarded. Go troll somewhere else fag.


 OH FUCK YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT.
Okay, newfag, Jesie is well liked here for her honesty and fursuit experience, you on the otherhand are an obnoxious sparklefag who needs to learn their damned place and shut the fuck up. Jesie is not a troll, you are just incredibly petulant and thin skinned. FAF was fine before you came along so feel free to get the fuck out, but don't insult our longer standing regular posters just because your butt starts to hurt.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Jesie let's have angry sex on top of Spliff's corpse.


----------



## Kaluna (Mar 29, 2011)

I honestly don't give a damn how many posts they made or how much you like to lick their butthole. There is no excuse for being a dick to people. I made one post and I'm told to shut up just for saying to think for yourself instead of picking something because you wanna be special.

I'll gladly leave if this is how all of you are.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> I honestly don't give a damn how many posts they made or how much you like to lick their butthole. There is no excuse for being a dick to people. I made one post and I'm told to shut up just for saying to think for yourself instead of picking something because you wanna be special.
> 
> I'll gladly leave if this is how all of you are.


 This is how we are. SoFurry is over there --->


----------



## Monster. (Mar 29, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> I'll gladly leave if this is how all of you are.


Thin-skinned. Yeah, not a good thing to have on these forums.

I'm sure you know where the exit is.


----------



## Kaluna (Mar 29, 2011)

If I'm thin-skinned, so be it. At least I'm not a doucebag for no reason.

Ciao.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright everyone. Calm the FUCK down. I've made my choice, as unorigninal as it may be to some. A plain white Panther with LEDs and a big collar and some other things. No need to like... flip. Calm yo' tits. CALM THEM. Kthx. <3


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> FAF was fine before you came along


 
Debatable. :l

@OP: Cool, as long as you're happy with it. Good luck with making the suit!


----------



## Jesie (Mar 30, 2011)

My God Deo, _Take me Now!!_


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey spliff, half the people here don't like me either and most of the time, I don't let it get to me, and I try not to argue about it. It takes time and lurking to improve your post quality, and until then, we just need to keep thick skin and don't let the stuff people say get to us.


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Hey spliff, half the people here don't like me either and most of the time, I don't let it get to me, and I try not to argue about it. It takes time and lurking to improve your post quality, and until then, we just need to keep thick skin and don't let the stuff people say get to us.


 Don't necro threads. >:[
You've been here long enough to know better.


----------



## Kaluna (Apr 30, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Hey spliff, half the people here don't like me either and most of the time, I don't let it get to me, and I try not to argue about it. It takes time and lurking to improve your post quality, and until then, we just need to keep thick skin and don't let the stuff people say get to us.


=3
You're right. I do get caught up in arguing sometimes, and it's hard especially because I have random urges to be incredibly stupid just to see what will happen. And then I am amused, and then I regret it, and then I think it's funny, and then I do it again. But I do appreciate the remark even if you're not supposed to necro threads.
It's nice to think that not everyone on this forum is part of a united front against anyone they dislike.


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> everyone on this forum is part of a united front


 This must be a part of the *CYAN CONSPIRACY
CYANSPIRACY*


----------



## Kaluna (Apr 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> This must be a part of the *CYAN CONSPIRACY
> CYANSPIRACY*


Fuck you I love cyan.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 30, 2011)

CHECK THE POST DATE, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------

